# Vorstellung neues Mitglied und mein Projekt Gartenteich



## Micha0815 (11. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Michael und wohne in Süddeutschland, Raum Heilbronn.
Bin verheiratet und habe zwei liebe (meistens jedenfalls) Töchter 7, 13 Jahre und meine liebe Frau natürlich.
Wir wohnen in einer DDH mit einem kleinen Garten.
Meine Hobbys sind Radfahren, Lego und jetzt mein Teich 

Meine Frau hatte sich eigentlich einen neuen Brunnen gewünscht, naja was soll ich sagen, jetzt ist ein Teich draus geworden. D.h. ich bin noch dabei ihn anzulegen.
Der Aushub ist fertig. Wir mussten alles von Hand ausheben und in Eimern vor das Haus tragen.
Als ich meinem Schwager von dem Projekt erzählt habe, war er gleich voller Eisatz dabei.
Ohne Ihn hätte ich das nicht geschafft. 
Bei so einem Aushub kann man sich ganz schön verschätzen, ging mir zumindest so.
Zuerst hatten ich vor den Aushub mit ein paar PKW Anhängern wegzufahren. Es war aber ganz schnell klar, das geht so nicht und dauert viel zu lange. Also haben wir einen Container bestellt. Der war dann auch tatsächlich randvoll. 
Ich habe vor den Teich mit Flies und EPDM Kautschuk  Folie ca.1mm auszulegen.
Die Abmaße sind ca. 440cm breit und lang. Dann die Abstufungen mit 30cm, 40-50cm und 110cm.
Als Filtertechnik würde ich den Oase Biosmart 18000 verwenden.

Ein paar Fragen habe ich noch die mir vielleicht im Zuge der Vorstellung beantwortet werden können.

Den Teichrand, bzw. die Kappilarsperre. Würde ich wie in der Skizze ausführen. Spricht da was dagegen ?
   
Bild vom Container 
  

Beim verlegen der Folie wird ja der Teich nach und nach mit Wasser gefüllt. 
Die Pflanzen habe ich vor hinterher mit Pflanzkörben einzusetzten. Auf den Boden des Teich muss ich ja nichts machen, oder ?

Die 1. Stufe ist ca. 30cm tief und 30cm breit, hier würde ich gewaschenen Kies auf die Folie legen um diese abzudecken und den Fischen eventuell etwas zum "graben/aufwühlen" zu geben. Dann noch eben Pflanzen für die "Sumpfzone".
Der 2. große Bereich ist ca. 40-50cm tief. Hier habe ich vor Wasserpflanzen (über und unterwasser) einzusetzten, auch in Pflanzkörben. Eventuell auch Kies, mal abwarten wie es dann fertig aussieht.
In den tiefen Bereich kommen dann Seerosen rein, sobald diese groß genug gewachsen sind werde ich sie nach unten versetzten. Vorher in den mittleren Bereich.
Fische sollen Goldfische rein. Welche geeignet sind muss ich mich erst informieren. Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch einen Tipp dazu. Jedenfalls welche die auch die Mückenlarven fressen.

Hier noch die Bilder vom bald fertigen Teich
   

Über euer Feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Gerne halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden.

Viele Grüße (und einen schönen Feiertag wer den heute hat)
Michael


----------



## PeBo (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Michael, erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen hier bei den Teichverrückten. 
Beim Modellieren der einzelnen Stufen würde ich lieber ein Gefälle nach außen anlegen, damit dir dein Sand oder Substrat nicht alles in die Teichmitte abhaut. 
Bei der Kapillarsperre habe ich mir erlaubt auch noch eine Änderung einzuzeichnen:
  
So in der Art würde ich es ausführen.
Übrigens wird bei dir später die Schokoladenseite des Teiches mit Blick vom Rasen aus sein – also direkt vor der Tiefzone. Da hast du nämlich Blick auf das Wasser und der Teichrand mit den Pflanzen gibt die passende Kulisse. Also ich hätte mir diesen Blick eher von der Terrasse aus gewünscht 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Micha0815 (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Peter. 
Danke für deine Antwort. 
Das Gefälle nach aussen überprüfe ich nochmal und passe das ggf. an.
Ich verstehen deine Skizze nicht so ganz. Die grüne Linie ist die Höhe der Rasenfläche. Da sollte das Wasser ja darunter bleiben. 
Du hast von Substrat gesprochen. Wo und wofür ich das brauche verstehe ich auch noch nicht 
Von der Draufsicht aus gesehen, kommt der rechte Rosenstrauch und der Brunnen weg. Bzw. hab ich schon versetzt. So ist die Sicht von der Terasse noch besser.  

Gruss Michael


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juni 2020)

moin Michael,
willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!
Liest sich soweit gut, zu Deiner Bepflanzung noch 1, 2 Anmerkungen!
Unterwasserpflanzen sind wichtig, wir haben reichlich davon im Teich, hilft bei der 'natürlichen Klärung'
und bieten guten Schutz für die Fische...
Seerosen: schau, dass Du mittelwüchsige nimmst und fang' erst mal mit einer an, wenn ich Dir da raten darf.
Wir haben unsere in einen großen Eimer gesetzt, an den Metallhenkel ein stabiles Nylonseil angebracht, damit
wir den Eimer mit einer starken Harke nach oben holen können, z.B. um im Frühjahr Düngekegel einzuschieben.
Auf Deine zweite Stufe kannst Du ja dann noch ein paar Zwerg-Seerosen einsetzen, schauen allerliebst aus...
Die Minis kannst Du auch in kleine Pflanzkörbe einsetzen, da kann man auch gut Düngekegel reindrücken.
Warum ich so ausführlich auf die Seerosen eingehe.... viele großen Seerosen bilden Wurzelgebilde,
da macht man sich kein Bild von..... und wenn sie dann rausholen muss, um sie zu teilen.... braucht es fast
'nen Bagger... so groß und schwer werden die Ungetüme!


----------



## PeBo (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Michael, mit Substrat meinte ich einfach das Material in das du deine Pflanzen setzt (ich glaube du sprachst von gewaschenem Kies).
Mit der Folie am Rand meine ich, dass du diese ruhig unter der ersten Rasenkantensteinreihe verlegen kannst und dann zwischen der ersten und zweiten Reihe nach oben gehen lässt. Aber erst nach dem Befüllen und einiger Wartezeit auf die endgültige Länge einkürzen. Manchmal setzt sich durch das Gewicht des Wassers noch einiges.
Das hat einfach den Vorteil, dass man wenn man über die Wasseroberfläche schaut, am Rand keine Folie sondern Steine sieht.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Micha0815 (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Peter,

ja, das hört sich gut an. 
Glaube das mache ich dann so.
Danke für den Tipp. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Whyatt (11. Juni 2020)

Hi Micha,
Wie viele Liter werden das denn ungefähr und hast du in dem Bezug schon über die Anzahl der Goldfische nachgedacht, die du halten möchtest?
Viele Grüße aus Hohenlohe


----------



## Micha0815 (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Whyatt,

wir sind ja fast Nachbarn 
Das werden ca. 7000 Liter. Über die Anzahl habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.
Es gibt ja auch solche japanische Zierfische die schön bunt sind. Kann man die mit normalen Goldfischen gemischt halten ? Shubunki glaube ich.
Was kannst du mir bei der grösse des Teich empfehlen. Die wachsen ja auch noch. Vermehren die sich auch ? Sonst muss vielleicht noch ein Fisch rein der das "regelt", nicht dass irgendwann zu viele sind.
Grüsse Michael


----------



## Whyatt (11. Juni 2020)

Yup
__ Shubunkin sind auch Goldfische... halt eine spezielle Rasse.
Bei 7000 Litern kannst du schon ein paar Goldfische halten. Wie viele? Da scheiden sich die Geister
Ich habe aktuell in 5100 Litern 15 Stück allerdings max 12cm und 5 davon noch keine 5cm lang.
Daran hängen noch 550 Liter Filtervolumen und davon mind 300 l für die Bio.
Mal sehen wie weit ich damit komme. Will aber auch immer wieder Fische abgeben.
Grüße 
Whyatt


----------



## Kolja (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo Michael,

herzlich Willkommen!

Für mich stimmen die Proportionen zwischen Tief- und Mittelzone nicht. Ich würde den tiefen Bereich noch größer machen. Gerade für die Fische. Aber mit denen kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Für Pflanzen ist lehmiger Sand als Substrat gut geeignet. Da kannst du mal hier im Forum stöbern, was es an Erfahrungen mit Sand bzw. Kies gibt. Kies setzt sich leicht mit Mulm zu. 

Ich würde auch eine schwachwachsende Seerose auf die 50-cm-Stufe setzen und keine große in die Tiefzone.

Zur Randgestaltung:
Für mich wäre es sicherer, wenn die Folie unter den ersten Stein und dann zwischen den beiden Steinen hochgeführt wird. 
Die Steine sind sehr dünn. Ich weiß nicht, ob das so ohne Befestigung halten wird. Schau dich hier doch noch ein wenig um nach den unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten der Randgestaltung, die hier schon gefunden wurden.

Viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## Kolja (15. Juni 2020)

Micha0815 schrieb:


> Auf den Boden des Teich muss ich ja nichts machen, oder ?


Auch auf den Boden muss eine Schicht Substrat.

Aber das sehe ich aus der Warte des Plfanzenteichs. Die Fischexperten werden sich noch melden.


----------



## Micha0815 (18. Juni 2020)

Danke für deinen Tipp. Die Randgestaltung schau ich mir dann auch mal an, wenn die Folie drin liegt.


----------



## Micha0815 (20. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen. Heute wird wieder am Teich gearbeitet, Flies und Folie reinlegen. Bin gespannt wie es klappt. 
Der starke Regen die letzten Tage hat das "Loch" etwas geflutet. Ich habe es dann mit einer Tauchpumpe abgepumpt. 
Ich bin mir noch unsicher, welche Filtergrösse ich nehmen soll. Dachte an ein Set mit Pumpe von Oase. 18000 oder 24000. Mein Teich wird ca. 7000 Liter haben.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Micha0815 (8. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,  

hier jetzt mein Update.
Teich ist fertig. Ich bin sehr zufrieden,  so habe ich es mir vorgestellt. 
Die Fische fühlen sich auch sehr wohl.
Macht euch selbst ein Bild.
Eine Frage zum letzten Bild, ist das etwa schon "Nachwuchs"

Gerne könnt ihr mir eure Meinung sagen.

Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Whyatt (8. Juli 2020)

Ja. Da waren die Goldies fleissig. Ich finde den Teich gelungen... hätte allerdings nicht die Kiesel reingekippt. Das ist beim einbringen Arbeit und wenn du sie wegen dem sich dazwischen festsetzenden Mulm wieder entfernst noch einmal.
Viel Spaß mit deinem Teich.


----------



## Micha0815 (8. Juli 2020)

Hallo Whyatt,

ich habe den  Kiesel auch rein, da ich damit versuche die Temperatur etwas zu senken. Die schwarze Folie dürfte sich mehr aufheizen , oder?


----------



## axel120470 (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo Michael,
Einen sehr schönen Teich hast Du Dir da angelegt.
Aber ich muss Whyatt zustimmen. Ich hatte auch mal so angefangen mit Kieseln im Teich. Nach nur 3 Jahren hatte sich zwischen den Kieseln aber soviel Mulm abgesetzt der zu schwarzem Schlamm wurde, das war echt bescheiden. Das Zeug stank und sorgte für Bakterienherde. Und das trotz Durchspülung mit Drainagerohren. Ich hatte dann letztlich den Kies wieder mühevoll entfernt und durch Sand ersetzt. Dann war Ruhe.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Micha0815 (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo Axel,

Ok. Naja, jetzt ist schon rum 
Kannst du mir ein Bild schicken wie du das mit dem Sand gemacht hast. Was ist das für Sand und wo ist da der Unterschied? Da setzt sich doch auch Schlamm ab, oder nicht.


----------



## axel120470 (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo Michael. 
Ich habe gewaschenen Sand genommen. Besser ist noch Sand mit Lehmanteil ( für die Pflanzen ) . Schlamm setzt sich wenn nur auf der Oberfläche ab. Wenn Du eine vernünftige Strömung im Teich hast wird dieser aber zur Pumpe oder Bodenablauf weggespült. Der Sand ist so dicht , das sich der Mulm oder ähnliches nicht in den Zwischenräumen ablagern kann , sondern nur auf der Oberfläche. Ich habe bei mir die Strömung jetzt so optimiert, das sich nur noch sehr wenig auf der Oberfläche absetzt. Als Abgrenzung zur Tiefenzone habe ich Natursteine gesetzt und vor die Lücken Ufermatte gelegt, damit der Sand nicht weggespült wird. 

  
Hoffe auf dem Bild kann man es erkennen. Der Kiesbereich ist der normale Pflanzenbereich außerhalb des Teichs. Dahinter sieht man die „sandige“ Uferzone mit den Natursteinen als Abgrenzung.
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß Axel

PS.: Ich habe auch teilweise den Sand einfach in die Kiesel eingespült und anschließend noch ca. 5 cm überdeckt. Dafür mußt Du aber den Wasserspiegel absenken


----------

